# Detailing World Special Offer! FREE GIFT.....



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Right then,as a little special offer running from today until Sunday 2nd March 10PM all orders placed over £50 will receive a FREE Muhle shaving soap worth £6.99
you can pick Sandalwood or Seabuckthorn!



















Just let us know in the comments box at payment what scent you would like and we will add this to your order :thumb:

www.gingernutsshaving.com

Please Note all orders made will be posted out on Monday morning as im away of later today.

Thank you


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for your order Tony! (slimJim) Your soap will be added to your order :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Only 2 days left now to get your FREE soap


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Darn it i have more soap and cream than you can shake a badger brush at...:lol:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

james_death said:


> Darn it i have more soap and cream than you can shake a badger brush at...:lol:


:lol:


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Order placed, looking forward to receiving. Thanks for the DW discount offer. Aaron


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

lambchop16v said:


> Order placed, looking forward to receiving. Thanks for the DW discount offer. Aaron


Thanks very much for the order! What scent Soap would you like as your free gift :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Young lads new to shaving and cut his lip, do you sell anything that stops the bleeding ?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey slim. Alum blocks help to stop b leading. But they sting to! Lol


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Thanks very much for the order! What scent Soap would you like as your free gift :thumb:


I will take the seabuckthorn please :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

lambchop16v said:


> I will take the seabuckthorn please :thumb:


Awesome thank you


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Not long left now! Thanks to all who have ordered so far! :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Not long left now lads! just spend £50 or over and let us know what scent soap you want at the check out! Worth £6.99 FREE :thumb:


----------

